# Calling Mountain Lions <<<>>> "So you want to Hunt "PANTHERS"



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

So you want to hunt Panthers, but for some reason you just can't connect---your flustered---you try to out think the simple minded animal, but noth'in seems to be work'in for you.

I just responded to a question from one of our newer PT members---chasetexas22---part of his post said>>>

>>> "I have read quite a few stories and tried to find as much about the best methods and time to hunt, but have not seen much consistency with everyone's advice and stories."

Theres not much consistency in the advice he's gett'in cause he's mainly talk'in to predator hunters---not Mountain Lion Hunters. A fur hunter that happened to have a lion come to his call while he was hunt'in fur---any fur.

Lets get this word burned into your "Brain"---HUNT.

Your going to have to get out and scout some areas and "hunt" for lion sign. Fresh tracks in feeding areas along water, (ponds,streams) or parks (fields with grass) are a good sign he's there. Lions are professional large animal killers, so "hunt" for a food source the lion is using---Deer,Elk, Turkey---find where he's been feed'in and theres a good chance he's there. Scout for fresh sign in and around any available cover where he may be layed up in for the day.

Youve "hunted" for a lion---not Bobcats or Coyotes or Fox. Youve found fresh tracks, a feed'in area and cover. Theres a good chance he's there as long as his food source stays .

Now the percentage of you kill'in one of the big cats increases.

I'll use Calf Bawl, Fawn Bleat or Sheep Distress (first two sounds are hand calls)and my homemade lion whistle when I'm on a stand for lion. Hunters using an e caller tend to OVER call (calling too often) and can actually can push an animal out of the area he's worked so hard to find. I'll call for 10-15 sec. and stay quiet for 1 or 2 mins. and do that 2 or 3 times, then wait about 20 mins before I repeat the same call. When I find an area a lion is using, I'll stay call'in on stand for up to two hours. He's there---he hears your call---but he's gonna take his sweet time com'in in------------or not. He might be there in 30 secs.

When I'm in an area I know a lion is using, I'll call the spot anywhere from about 2 in the afternoon til dark. If I don't bring him in the first day I'll still work the area for the next 3 days and most of the time it pays off.

If you want to kill a Panther---You have to "Hunt" a Panther.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very good write up Cat, actually getting out there Hunting for sign is the Key, really no different then other species But your targeting a specific animal -- good tips for everyone.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Top advice Dave.


----------



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

That was a great read. I learned a lot.



> When I'm in an area I know a lion is using, I'll call the spot anywhere from about 2 in the afternoon til dark.


I am curious why you prefer the afternoon hours.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A good informative read Dave. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

cornstalker said:


> That was a great read. I learned a lot.
> 
> I am curious why you prefer the afternoon hours.


Found the answer on the other thread.


----------



## chasetexas22 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds like solid advice from someone who has done this a few times. Thanks for the read.


----------

